# Archery Shoots / Tourneys



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently shot in kingfishcam's Posten open. I enjoyed myself so much that I want to find more shoots like it. I've shot 3D before, and I have been doing tourneys since I was 5, but that was my first in 4 years. I enjoyed getting the bow out, and getting some good practice in.

I'm in Livingston County, does anyone know of any other upcoming archery shoots / tourneys?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

There are lots of places to shoot in and around Livingston county!

Check out 3dshoots.com and you will find a bunch. Also visit our livingstongunclub.org site, as we will have a shoot in July, August and September.

I am also planning a weeknight league starting in August sometime.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Chelsea Rod & Gun Club July 11!


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I am having a fundraiser shoot in goodells on july 10 at Full Quiver Archery. Its a benefit for the 3 day breast cancer walk. It will be laid back and a great time for a great cause. PM me if you have any questions.
Drew
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

The Reinhart R100 is a really cool shoot. Thats one thats worth the drive and time! See the thread about it for details


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

On Sunday September 12 Hick's Outdoors will be having a shoot at the Flint Bowmen Club in Grand Blanc, just north of Livingston county. This shoot is 10 bucks and is limited to 300 shooters. Last year I think they had like 275 but it was the first year. Last year they gave away 3 bows and there was a prize at every target, I believe it's the best payout shoot in the state.


----------

